# Can I mesure noise floor with REW?



## Marogru (Sep 25, 2012)

HI.
I have to measure noise floor in the area my studio will be.
I have a sound level meter, but I would like to save the measurements and look at the freq graph also.

I can calibrate my system (beringher, rme ff800, mac) to the spl meter, but how can I make a measure without the signal generator and analyze simply the noise floor of the room?

Thanks


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

First, Calibrate your soundcard, enter your mic calibration, if available, and do a test sweep. If the results look OK then do the same with the amp turned off or do an RTA.

eg


----------



## Marogru (Sep 25, 2012)

robbo266317 said:


> First, Calibrate your soundcard, enter your mic calibration, if available, and do a test sweep. If the results look OK then do the same with the amp turned off or do an RTA.
> 
> eg


HI. 
Thanks for a fast reply.
I'm trying to set it up now. Is it possible to make a measurement longer then 23s?
I would need about a 0,5 hour.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Marogru said:


> HI.
> Thanks for a fast reply.
> I'm trying to set it up now. Is it possible to make a measurement longer then 23s?
> I would need about a 0,5 hour.


Sorry, I am not sure. 

Try it and see.


----------



## Marogru (Sep 25, 2012)

robbo266317 said:


> Sorry, I am not sure.
> 
> Try it and see.


I'm asing because I tried


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

To log levels over long periods use the SPL Logger, it is launched with the 'Logger' button on the SPL Meter.


----------

